# EFT Therapy



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone try it? It was orig created for couples only but now they do indiv. and family. I am meeting with therapist next week alone, then maybe bringing my D18 with me first. Therapist says eventually I should ask H.

Anyone have any experience?


----------

